# Operating Systems Concepts ... ppt and pdf .. download now!!



## jal_desai (Dec 13, 2007)

hi all... i was searchin last night for Operating Systems ebook if i can find any... i was searching for Andrew Tanenbaum's Modern Operating Systems .. but i found Galvin... i m giving you the link.. hope it will be helpful to final yr IT/Comp. students.. there are 3 books to explore.. (click the SLIDES subsection)

*codex.cs.yale.edu/avi/os-book/


if anybody have such EBooks links.. plz share it here..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

^^is it legal?I mean are the e-books legal?


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 14, 2007)

ya.. didn't u see the links provided there??... download dem


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 14, 2007)

Mirrored all three, single 7zip archive, 45.6 MB
*massmirror.com/cfc0490c32fc0850571ad50d51bcb03f.html

Open with Peazip if you have trouble


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 16, 2007)

wow nice links....OS concepts....


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for the links.


----------

